# 5 Year Anniversary of EXTORTION 17



## amlove21 (Aug 6, 2016)

August 6th, 2016 marks the 5 year anniversary of the EXTORTION 17 crash, the single largest loss of life in the war in Afghanistan.

If you aren't familiar with the story of EXTORTION 17, please read up on it here.

Since the event, the 31 Heroes Project has accepted donations and run nationwide workouts to raise awareness for the 30 Special Operators, 7 aircrew, and 1 military working dog that lost their lives on that night in the Tangi Valley. I am proud to say I have been a part of the memorial workout for 4 years, and organized it for the 2nd year in a row here in Albuquerque. If you would like to donate to the 31 Heroes Project, please take a look at The 31Heroes Project - Workout to Remember
To our fallen AFSOC Brothers- Dan Zerbe, John Brown, and Andy Harvell- fair winds, and following seas. 

Cheers to all our fallen Eagles.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 11, 2016)

"30 seconds out....." 

Rest in Peace.


----------



## pardus (Aug 11, 2016)

We Will Remember Them...


----------



## AWP (Aug 11, 2016)

A contributing editor to the Smithsonian's Air & Space magazine is writing a book about the shootdown, due out in 2017. He also wrote _Victory Point_ about Operation Red Wings which was a great read.

His initial write up in A&S  Magazine.

The Final Flight of Extortion 17      |     Military Aviation | Air & Space Magazine


----------



## Gunz (Aug 12, 2016)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 12, 2016)

RIP.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 12, 2016)

What a huge sacrifice. Rest In God's Own Peace, Warriors


----------



## Atombomb (Sep 20, 2016)

Gods of war I call you, my sword is by my side
I seek a life of honor free from all false pride
I will crack the whip with a bold mighty hail
Cover me with death if I should ever fail
Glory, majesty, unity, hail, hail,hail
And as I stood and looked on, I heard the armies of the world
Hail them without end, and their voices of victory
Carried long and far throughout the land.

RIP Warriors


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 6, 2018)

Remembering Extortion 17 today.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 6, 2018)

Lest we forget....


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 6, 2018)

R.I.P Warriors All...


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 6, 2018)

> On the anniversary of the Extortion 17 tragedy, we remember the heroic men who were felled rushing into battle, as they had done hundreds of times before. One would hope that we could remember them for the heroes they are, but instead the news and social media is tainted with rumors of conspiracy. This is absolutely ridiculous, and after many interviews with eyewitnesses to the event, I want to set the record straight.



link


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Aug 7, 2018)

RIP


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 6, 2019)

Remember the fallen. 8 years ago today their bird was shot down.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 6, 2019)

You are not forgotten...


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 7, 2019)

Another year. Dan, John, Andy and 28 others, you are not forgotten.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 7, 2019)

Never forgotten


----------



## Brill (Aug 9, 2019)

SIGINT support sailor was onboard.

https://www.nsa.gov/Portals/70/documents/about/cryptologic-heritage/cryptologic-memorial/strange.pdf


----------



## Grunt (Aug 9, 2019)

Lest we ever forget....


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 6, 2022)

Take a moment today to remember them all.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 6, 2022)

BloodStripe said:


> Take a moment today to remember them all.
> 
> View attachment 40166


I still recall hearing of this event and just standing there, trying to process the loss.  

Thank you for your sacrifice, gentlemen.  

SGT Alexander J. Bennett
SPC Spencer Duncan
CWO Bryan J. Nichols
CWO David R. Carter
SSG Patrick D. Hamburger
TSgt John W. Brown
SSgt Andrew W. Harvell
TSgt Daniel L. Zerbe
PO1 (SEAL) Darrick C. Benson
CPO (SEAL) Brian R. Bill
PO1 (SEAL) Christopher G. Campbell
PO1 Jared W. Day
PO1 John Douangdara & Navy SEAL Dog “Bart”
CPO (SEAL) John W. Faas
CPO (SEAL) Kevin A. Houston
Lt. Cmdr. (SEAL) Jonas B. Kelsall
MCPO (SEAL) Louis J. Langlais
CPO (SEAL) Matthew D. Mason
CPO (SEAL) Stephen M. Mills
CPO Nicholas H. Null
PO1 (SEAL) Jesse D. Pittman
SCPO (SEAL) Thomas A. Ratzlaff
CPO (SEAL) Robert J. Reeves
CPO (SEAL) Heath M. Robinson
PO2 (SEAL) Nicholas P. Spehar
PO1 Michael J. Strange
PO1 (SEAL) Jon T. Tumilson
PO1 (SEAL) Aaron C. Vaughn
SCPO Kraig M. Vickers
PO1 (SEAL) Jason R. Workman


----------



## Topkick (Aug 6, 2022)

BloodStripe said:


> Take a moment today to remember them all.
> 
> View attachment 40166



Remembered...along with all


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Gunz (Aug 6, 2022)

A horrible day. Blue skies, all.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 7, 2022)

Lest we ever forget their sacrifices....


----------

